# What is your best war movie?



## aarushi2 (Jul 28, 2011)

What is your best war movie?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 28, 2011)

Alexander, although its given bad rating at imdb because they portrait him like a gey, its a great movie, I suggest it.


----------



## Lomexray (Aug 31, 2011)

My favourite War Movies are : 1.No Country for Old Men. 2.Rescue Dawn. 3.Black Hawk Down. 4.Days of Glory. 5.Last Samurai.


----------



## cindylayne (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, i am not interested in war movie.But sometime i watch the war movies.I think "Apocalypse Now"  is the best war movie.Its awesome movie.I like it.


----------



## gagi (Sep 3, 2011)

agree with the apocalypse now and would add schindler's list, saving private ryan, braveheart, hotel rwanda, full metal jacket


----------



## MorganB (Sep 3, 2011)

Lord of war with nicholas cage kicks ass, and last king of scotland does too.


----------



## jaspindergrewal (Sep 18, 2011)

i think enemy at the gates


----------



## roselina (Oct 29, 2011)

My favorite war movie is "Green Zone"... This is a very nice movie..
I also want to watch this movie again...


----------



## bookat11 (Nov 7, 2011)

the best war movie is saving private ryan


----------



## shellydzouza (Nov 21, 2011)

Hamburger Hill is best war movie.It is a 1987 American war movie.Its story is about US army.This movie is directed by John Irvin.This movie starring Dylan McDermott, Steven Weber, Courtney B. Vance, Don Cheadle and Michael Boatman. It is fantastic movie.


----------



## jamesstolen08 (Nov 21, 2011)

My one of the best war movie is "The Last Samurai". I like this movie very much. I have watched this movie many times online. "Tom Cruise" create fantastic role in this movie. He was also my favorite actor.


----------



## siymenthomas (Nov 29, 2011)

War movies are full of action and war. Some of my favorite war movies are Black Hawk Down, Patton, Sands of Iwo Jima, Kelly's Heroes, Saving Private Ryan, The Desert, Fox, Hell is for Heroes and Twelve O'Clock High.


----------



## andernorm (Dec 21, 2011)

People like to watch war movies as the movies are full of war which is best for entertainment. I love to watch war movies. Some of my favourite war movies are Platoon, We Were Soldiers, Born on the Fourth of July, Tigerland, Hamburger Hill, Jarhead and Apocalypse Now. These are the best war movies.


----------



## roberrtkenn (Jan 4, 2012)

Most of the people like to watch war movies as war movies are  full of war that is why mos of the people like to watch war movies. Some of my favourite war movies are  A Bridge Too Far, Battle of the Bulge, Downfall, Patton, Schindler's List, The Bridge on the River Kwai, Saving Private Ryan, Das Boot and  U-571.


----------



## mona88 (Jan 10, 2012)

Gone with the Wind. It's really classic and I've watched it for several times.


----------



## tariclome (Jan 25, 2012)

The best war movies are Black Hawk Down,  Letters from Iwo Jima, Three Kings, The Great Escape, Gallipoli, The Dirty Dozen and Schindler's List.


----------



## gsmbooster (Feb 2, 2012)

I also like to watch war related movies and my most favorite ones are:

1. Independence Day
2. War of the worlds
3. The Hurt locker
4. Lord of the Rings
5. 300


----------



## jouepaul (Feb 2, 2012)

I always like to watch period and war movies and here are some great war movies that you must to watch at least once. The Thin Red Line, Platoon, Glory, The Last of the Mohicans, The Patriot, U-571, The Crossing and Gettysburg.


----------



## energy0540 (Feb 4, 2012)

My favorite war movies are 300 and star war.


----------



## markebatt (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't like to watch war movies more. But sometime I watch these kind of movies with my family, my favorite films in this category are like 300, War of the worlds, The Hurt locker, The Last of the Mohicans and Independence Day.


----------



## topcornermax (Feb 21, 2012)

saving private ryan


----------



## alexmyke (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite war movies are Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, No Man’s Land, Das Boot, The Bridge on the River Kwai, Black Hawk Down, Saving Private Ryan and The Pianist.


----------



## Ianbriganza (Mar 3, 2012)

According to me, the best war movies are Braveheart, Saving Private Ryan, Incendies, Inglourious Basterds, Hell in the pacific, Ballad of a soldier and The great Escape.


----------



## warren (Mar 8, 2012)

You guys have named everything but The Deer Hunter!!! Great movie!


----------



## ortonwade (Mar 13, 2012)

I am always be a great fan of War and action movies. There are some mine most favorite War movies that i love to watch and those are The Green Berets, Black Hawk Down, 633 Squadron, The Tin Drum, Tropic Thunder and Salvador.


----------



## anderphillip (Mar 22, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan, Wind Talkers, Brest Fortress and Tora Tora Tora are some of my favorite war movies. These movies are full of war that is the reason people like to watch these movies again and again. I also had a great fun while watching these war movies.


----------



## abramlinkens (Mar 23, 2012)

I have seen so many war movies. My favourite war movies are John Carter, Enemy at the Gate, Tropic Thunder, Salvador, 300, The Last Samurai, The Hurt Locker, The Independence Day and War of Worlds.


----------



## haileyjohns (Mar 26, 2012)

For this my vote is in the favour of No Country for Old Men and Days of glory.


----------



## ferrymok (Mar 28, 2012)

The best war movies are Full Metal Jacket, Das Boot, L’Armée des Ombres, The Pianist, The Bridge on the River Kwai, Apocalypse Now, Paths of Glory and Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## christysymonds (Mar 28, 2012)

According to me best war movies are Paths of Glory, Schindler’s List, Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now, The Thin Red Line, All Quiet on the Western Front, Saving Private Ryan, Gettysburg and Das Boot.


----------



## brissbill (Apr 10, 2012)

I enjoy watching war movies a lot whenever I got time. Some of my favorite war movies are The Longest Day, Midway, Zulu, Gettysburg, Band of Brothers and Gettysburg. These movies are really awesome.


----------



## racywill (Apr 13, 2012)

According to me, best war movies are Paths of Glory, MASH, The Thin Red Line, Saving Private Ryan, Full Metal Jacket, Schindler’s List, Black Hawk Down, Born on the Fourth of July and Das Boot.


----------



## rosemarie (Apr 19, 2012)

My favorite war movies are:
Paths of Glory, 
Schindler’s List, 
Full Metal Jacket, 
Apocalypse Now, 
The Thin Red Line, 
 Saving Private Ryan, 
Gettysburg and Das Boot.


----------



## skyhawk77 (Apr 20, 2012)

saving private ryan no doubt


----------



## roselina (May 30, 2012)

My favorite horror movies are:

1.No Country for Old Men
2.Rescue Dawn
3.Black Hawk Down


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (May 31, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## JohnChapman (Jul 4, 2012)

Jarhead
Saving Private Ryan
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## shanewatson128 (Jul 16, 2012)

300
&
Immoral are best war movies.


----------



## JohnHalden (Jul 31, 2012)

American Civil War = The Good, the Bad & the Ugly
War of Independence = The Patriot


----------



## topcornermax (Aug 9, 2012)

BurrowsTheGreat said:
			
		

> Saving Private Ryan.



Don't kid yourself you have never even seen this movie.


My fav: Mighty Ducks...Its a great war on ice


----------

